# Bitte Hilfe: Probleme mit Profibusstabilität



## Rainer_Eifel (4 April 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe hier ein Problem: Laut der Diagnose im Baugruppenzustand der CPU bricht hin und wieder die Kommunikation zu einem Profibusslave (Frequenzumrichter) für ca. 250ms ab. Welcher Slave ausfällt, ist eher wahllos. Ferner verliert sporadisch eins der beiden Touch Panel die Verbindung zur CPU.

*Erst einmal der Aufbau:*
- CPU317-2DP (beide Schnittstellen als DP Schnittstellen parametriert)
- 1.Strang: sind 61 Profibusslaves (60 Danfoss FUs + 1 Beckhoff-DP-Koppler) dran. incl. 1 Repeater ca. in der Mitte des Strangs. Leitungslänge ca. 100m, 1,5Mbit.
- 2.Strang: sind 35 Profibusslaves (24 Danfoss FUs + 9 Beckhoff-DP-Koppler + 1 TP177B + 1 MP270B) dran. Aufgrund der Leitungslängen sind 3 Repeater im Strang, Leitungslänge ca. 600m, 1,5Mbit
Die Touch Panel sind jeweils in der Mitte des Strangs.
- Verdrahtungsfehler schliesse ich hier einmal weitgehend aus, da die Anlage bisher seit Beginn ca. 2,5 Monate fehlerfrei lief und erst jetzt die Probleme auftreten, bzw. sie sind nicht aufgefallen. Jetzt mit den Ausfällen der Touch Panel ist es aufgefallen.

*Fragen:*
1. Wie sehr kann unter den Eigenschaften des Profibusstrangs die Leitungskonfiguration (Anzahl Repeater + Leitungslänge) den Strang beeinflussen? Könnte das der Grund für die Ausfälle sein, wenn hier z.Zt. nichts parametriert ist?
2. Unter den CPU-Eigenschaften im Register "Kommunikation" kann man Verbindungsressourcen für PG, OP, S7-Basis-Kommunikation einstellen. Z.Zt. steht dort für PG Anzahl 1, OP Anzahl 1, S7-Basis-Kommunikation Anzahl 0. Wie sehr beinflusst die OP Anzahl (werde dort jetzt 2 einstellen) die Funktion des Profibus? 
3. Wofür ist Verbindungsressource: S7-Basis-Kommunikation? 

Leider gibt die Anleitung gibt nicht so richtig viel über die einzelnen Punkte her oder ich habe es leider noch nicht gefunden.

Über schnelle Hilfen wäre ich mehr als dankbar.

Viele Grüße

Rainer

PS: Auch schon ein testweiser Tausch des MP270 führte bisher nicht zu einer Verbesserung.
PPS: Danfoss FC302 FU mit Profibuskarte


----------



## Sockenralf (4 April 2007)

Hallo,

wie sind denn die Thermistor-Leitungen der Motoren verlegt?

Wir hatten mal ein ähnliches Problem.

Wir waren ratlos.  
Der Lieferant der Anlage war ratlos  
Siemens war ratlos.  

Erst als die Thermistor-Leitungen komplett!! von den Leistungsleitungen getrennt verlegt wurden war´s i. O..
Jetzt war es aber vorher nicht so, daß alles kunterbunt durcheinander verlegt war, sondern durchaus in einer Rinne mit Trennsteg, an der Maschine eigene Rinne, im Schaltraum beswtimmt mit 1m Abstand zu den Leistungsleitungen usw.

MfG


----------



## dpd80 (4 April 2007)

Hatte auch schon mal ähnliche Probleme die durch ein nicht ausreichend geschirmtes Kabel vom Umrichter zum Motor verursacht wurden. Immer wieder kurze Busausfälle, die erst durch ein Ferrit-Ring und großzügige räumliche Trennung von Motor-Leitung und Busleitung behoben werden konnten*.*


----------



## Rainer_Eifel (4 April 2007)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie sind denn die Thermistor-Leitungen der Motoren verlegt?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Sockenralf,

Thermistoren wurden nicht verwendet. MOSCHU über ETR Funktion im FU.

Leider ging es nicht so einfach die Leitungen mehrfach komplett voneinander zu trennen. Teilweise liegen die Steuerleitungen in der Nähe der Motorleitungen (aber alles vernünftig abgeschirmt)

viele Grüße

Rainer


----------



## dpd80 (4 April 2007)

Ist dein Schaltschrank auch vernünftig und mit großem Querschnitt geerdet? Hochfrequente Störspannungen brauchen viel Fläche beim ableiten und bei so vielen FUs kann es da schon Probleme geben.


----------



## Rainer_Eifel (4 April 2007)

dpd80 schrieb:


> Ist dein Schaltschrank auch vernünftig und mit großem Querschnitt geerdet? Hochfrequente Störspannungen brauchen viel Fläche beim ableiten und bei so vielen FUs kann es da schon Probleme geben.


 
Hallo dpd80,

ja, müsste OK sein. 

Viele Grüße

Rainer


----------



## Raychu (5 April 2007)

*Leitungslängen und Aufbau...*

Hi,

wie sieht das denn mit der Verteilung der Teilnehmer auf den Segmenten (Endwiderstand zu Endwiderstand) aus? (Das die Widerstände alle Richtig eingeschaltet und auch keiner zuviel oder zu wenig sind setze ich mal voraus... ist häufig versehentlich einer zuviel drin...)
Mit dem FC300 speziell hab ich noch nicht viel Erfahrung, dafür aber mit der VLT5000 Serie und den FCD 300's. Bei denen waren 2 Dip- Schalter für Widerstände vorhanden und MUßTEN beide Ein oder Aus...

1. Nach Vorgabe der PNO ist die maximale Teilnehmeranzahl auf 32 pro Segment begrenzt aufgrund der Buslast. Die Repeater zählen dabei mit als Teilnehmer. Wenn also z.B. im ersten Segment von Strang 1 30 Umrichter, ein Master und ein Repeater sind, so ist der max. Segmentausbau erreicht.

2. Durch die Leitungslängen und Entfernungen kommt es schnell mal zu Potential- Verschleppungen... habt Ihr Meßgeräte für den Profibus?
Mit z.B. ProfibusTester3 kann man solche Phänomene ziemlich gut sehen.


_Fragen:_
_1. Wie sehr kann unter den Eigenschaften des Profibusstrangs die Leitungskonfiguration (Anzahl Repeater + Leitungslänge) den Strang beeinflussen? Könnte das der Grund für die Ausfälle sein, wenn hier z.Zt. nichts parametriert ist?_


Ich verstehe nicht ganz was unter Punkt 1 gemeint ist... 
mit dem Aufbau und der Stationsverteilung kan man schon großen Einfluß auf das Busgeschehen haben...


als denn
raychu


----------



## Krumnix (5 April 2007)

Problem hatte ich auch. 
Waren bei mir 51 Danfoss Umrichter dran.

Leitungslänge waren ca 298m, wovon ein Teil über LwL ging.

Also ich die Geschwindigkeit auf 500kBit runter gestellt habe,
kam der Fehler nicht mehr.

Gruß


----------



## Rainer_Eifel (10 April 2007)

Raychu schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie sieht das denn mit der Verteilung der Teilnehmer auf den Segmenten (Endwiderstand zu Endwiderstand) aus? (Das die Widerstände alle Richtig eingeschaltet und auch keiner zuviel oder zu wenig sind setze ich mal voraus... ist häufig versehentlich einer zuviel drin...)
> Mit dem FC300 speziell hab ich noch nicht viel Erfahrung, dafür aber mit der VLT5000 Serie und den FCD 300's. Bei denen waren 2 Dip- Schalter für Widerstände vorhanden und MUßTEN beide Ein oder Aus...
> ...


 
Hallo raychu,

Widerstände usw. sind OK. Mit dem FC302 verhält es sich genau so wie mit den VLT5000 o.ä. Sind 2 DIP Schalter dran, wo man den Bus abschliessen kann. 

Mit Punkt 1 ist gemeint, dass man unter der Hardwareconfig unter Einstellungen vom Profibus einstellen kann, wieviel Repeater und welche Leitungslänge im Profibusstrang herrscht. Anscheinend werden dort irgendwelche Reserven freigeschaufelt oder so was weiss ich. Die Hilfe gibt auch nichts richtiges her. Aber vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen, was das wirklich bedeutet. Ich würde mich sehr freuen.

Ein Kollege sprach auch schon davon, dass er einen defekten Slave hatte, der dies aber nicht anzeigte und dann aber abundzu ein anderer Slave sporadisch kurz ausstieg. Was haltet Ihr von der Theorie? Solch einen defekten Slave zu finden ist doch Zufall oder?

Ich werde leider erst am Donnerstag wieder vor Ort sein, aber dann einen Profibustester dabei haben. Hoffe ich finde dann was raus. 

Ich würde mich sehr für weitere Tips freuen. Vielen vielen Dank 

Viele Grüße

Rainer


----------



## Rainer_Eifel (10 April 2007)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Problem hatte ich auch.
> Waren bei mir 51 Danfoss Umrichter dran.
> 
> Leitungslänge waren ca 298m, wovon ein Teil über LwL ging.
> ...


 

Hallo Krumnix,

hatten die Umrichter denn schnell zu reagieren? Wie ist eigentlich der Zusammenhang zwischen der Übertragungsrate zur Buslaufzeit?

von 1,5Mbit auf 500kbit runter = verdreifachung der Buslaufzeit? Oder sehe ich da was falsch?

Viele Grüße

Rainer


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (11 April 2007)

Rainer_Eifel schrieb:


> von 1,5Mbit auf 500kbit runter = verdreifachung der Buslaufzeit? Oder sehe ich da was falsch?
> 
> Rainer



Das stimmt (so in etwa).

Kannst du auch in der HW - Konfig nachlesen, da wird die typische und Maximale Tokenumlaufzeit angezeit, die ist proportional abhängig von Bussgeschwindigkeit und Teilnehmerzahl.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (11 April 2007)

Hallo Rainer,



Rainer_Eifel schrieb:


> ..Ein Kollege sprach auch schon davon, dass er einen defekten Slave hatte, der dies aber nicht anzeigte und dann aber abundzu ein anderer Slave sporadisch kurz ausstieg. Was haltet Ihr von der Theorie?..


So etwas hatte ich auch schon. Allerdings waren die Slaves nicht defekt, sondern lediglich etwas sensibel. Sobald mehrere Antriebe (kleine DC-Schütze) gleichzeitig schalteten, verursachten bestimmte Ident-Geräte eine Störung auf dem Bus, wodurch der jeweils aktive Busteilnehmer gestört wurde. Lokalisiert wurde der Fehler rein zufällig, als versuchsweise alle dieser Ident-Geräte vom Bus getrennt wurden. Er konnte nie beseitigt werden.

Den Typ verrate ich bei Bedarf per PN.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Ralle (11 April 2007)

@Rainer
Hast du dir die Qualität der Signale schon einmal mit einem Profibustester, wie z.Bsp. dem PBT3 angeschaut? damit kann man sehr oft eingrenzen, welcher Bereich problematisch ist und dort mit Maßnahmen beginnen.


----------

